
My Secret Weapon to Getting Contracts - jmorin007
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/08/12/my-secret-weapon-to-getting-contracts/
======
astine
I found out in college that I made more friends when I went out of my way to
introduce myself to people. Business works in a similar way.

------
hhm
That's good for starting, but not for big contracts, as it shows you as an
idle developer, and that isn't good for bargaining in my opinion.

~~~
swombat
_it shows you as an idle developer_

Not really. Not any more than cold-calling does, anyway. It shows you have
spare bandwidth. That doesn't mean you're idle, it just means you have some
room to do additional work - which, if they happen to need something, is just
peachy perfect.

~~~
hhm
Yes, it might be true. I guess it depends on how you present yourself for
doing the sell.

------
utnick
Anyone tried to do this with programming contracts instead of design
contracts?

~~~
tocomment1
I'm curious too. It would be harder to look through the phone book to find
companies with bad programs :-)

